# Aristo-Craft Truck Springs



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright, I bought a used Aristo-Craft Box car only to find that the springs and spring retainer on one truck were missing.

So I ordered replacement springs and retainer from AC and they arrived today. 

So far I've only accomplished to send one spring into oblivion. 

So, anyone have a good way to install the springs?

Randy


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best ways I know of to control small springs is to insert a small screwdriver (flat bladed) into the spring. This will hold the spring as you compress it to place it into the proper position.

Chuck N


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I was just about to respond here when Chuck did. This is also the way I do it. Once I get one end in, and holding it in place with the screwdriver, I use my fingers to compress and slide the other end in. I have experienced the frustration of this so many time, that I just buy whole trucks whenever something goes wrong. It really saves a lot of problems. I am too old for this stuff.
Paul


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the flat screwdriver and finger nail finally worked. I was trying to us an xacto Knife and that wasn't getting the job done. 

Interestingly, the new springs have a higher compression rate. If it weren't for the pain of changing the springs, I'd change the other 6 out, but unless this car has derail issues, they stay as they are. 

Thanks guys


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried using small thin pointed tweezers, but usually they are even too thick to compress the spring enough to get it into a truck. They hold well, but complete compression is usually necessary for trucks and they just don't work as well as a small screw driver. Anything will work for getting the spring into Kaydee coupler pockets. Well, maybe not a branding iron. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another common tip I have not seen mentioned yet is running a piece of thread through the spring, so in case it goes sproing, it won't go far. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

One other thing, a good replacement source for these springs are on the hook and loop couplers we usually throw away, if we are using the standard Knuckle coupler. They are basically the same spring. 
Paul


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I super glue one end of the spring into the little hole.


----------

